# الاصباغ انواعها واستخدامها وتاثيراتها الصحية



## abue tycer (17 فبراير 2010)

الملف المرفق عن الاصباغ بانواعها


----------



## أبو 14 (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
كم هي نسبة ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم المضافة للصبغة كي لا يتغير لونها و شكرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز على هذا المجهود المميز وننتظر المزيد من أبداعاتك ....


----------



## chemicaleng (10 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم على المعلومات المفيده وبارك الله لك


----------

